# Lead Acid to Lithium



## compostman (May 28, 2014)

I want to convert from 144v lead acid to 312v lithium. Does anyone know if I can reprogram my Azure Dynamics Controller DMOC445 with AC24LS motor... and Zivan NG3 charger?


----------



## racunniff (Jan 14, 2009)

compostman said:


> I want to convert from 144v lead acid to 312v lithium. Does anyone know if I can reprogram my Azure Dynamics Controller DMOC445 with AC24LS motor... and Zivan NG3 charger?


DMOC445 / AC24LS - absolutely. I've done the DMOC445 / AC55 lead->LiFePO4 conversion, and am in progress of doing my DMOC445 / AC24. You just need to reprogram your voltage levels to be compatible with your pack min / max voltage. You also may want to recalculate your min/avg/max accel wattage levels - you'll have a lot more volts, so you won't need as many amps to max out the motor. And you want to be careful with regen (I've made a curve which puts zero current back in the pack when it is at 3.5V/cell, and ramps from there).

Note that if you are going from 144V to 312V, you may want to convert your motor from delta to wye - I believe this is doable in the field, just by switching the three-phase connections around. There are also certainly parameters in your DMOC445 you need to change if you do this.

I've seen threads on the Zivan NG3. I'm not sure how easy it is to DIY convert from lead to LiFePO4 curves - you may have to send it back to Zivan. Or sell it and buy a different charger...


----------



## davidmillin (Dec 14, 2013)

I don' think the Zivan can be altered there are threads on this forum for adjusting cut off voltage but these are in the region of 10%+ or - not from 144V to 312V. possibly Zivan may be able to do it for you by adapting the boards inside


----------



## racunniff (Jan 14, 2009)

racunniff said:


> Note that if you are going from 144V to 312V, you may want to convert your motor from delta to wye - I believe this is doable in the field, just by switching the three-phase connections around.


Found the post that shows the difference between wye and delta wiring: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showpost.php?p=333000&postcount=20


----------



## compostman (May 28, 2014)

Many, many thanks!


----------



## halestorm (Apr 28, 2009)

compostman said:


> I want to convert from 144v lead acid to 312v lithium. Does anyone know if I can reprogram my Azure Dynamics Controller DMOC445 with AC24LS motor... and Zivan NG3 charger?


In case you haven't discovered this already, the Zivan NG3 can be reprogrammed for what you want but you have to send it to Elcon. Contact [email protected] for details.


----------

